# French Cruise - OperaTTion Overlord



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

*OperaTTion Overlord (Les allies retour)*
You may have seen this thread before but unfortunately, the site went down 90 minutes after we posted - this had nothing to do with us - honest!! We pulled the original thread as we had to change all our dates and bookings. So here it is, OperaTTion Overlord take 2.

*DATE: Saturday 24th October 2009 - Sunday 25th October 2009*

*Event Details*
In June this year celebrations were held to mark the 65th anniversary of the D-Day landings. 2 minutes of extensive research confirmed that no Audi TT's took part in the landings so we felt that we should pay a visit to the beaches. Better late than never.

In keeping with the D-day theme of the weekend, prizes will be given for the best dressed driver/co-driver pairing and the best interior car décor. So dig out your combats, silly hats and camo nets. No WWI pointy hats (think of the roof interior) but you could go native and wear a beret.









*As you can clearly see there are no TT's here!!*

So&#8230;This is a two day event with an overnight stop over and will take in some fantastic motorway driving from Calais to Caen. We will be crossing the magnificent Normandy Bridge over the Seine at Le Havre where we should get some great photos. Hope you have a good head for heights as this is a rather tall bridge.

















From Le Havre, time permitting we will drop into the picturesque harbour port of Honfleur for a pit-stop and then onto the hotel in the historic city of Bayeux.










After checking in at the hotel you have some free time before we head out for the afternoon cruise. We will visit the famous Pegasus Bridge and some of the D-Day beach landing areas.

















When on the beaches you may be lucky enough to find "suspect ordinance". We will not be giving out prizes for this but suggest that everyone does the Arooga Waltz as far away as possible where you can then panic in a very orderly British manner.

We are not expecting the beaches to be as crowded as you can see in the top photo so this will give us plenty of time to get back to the hotel to prepare for some in-depth conversations about brake pads or perhaps have a beer or two followed by a 3-course dinner at 8pm in a local restaurant. We have already sampled the food here but cannot confirm the booking until we know how many are coming.

Up bright and early Sunday morning for breakfast. After breakfast we check out and head over to Omaha Beach. From there we head inland to Sainte-Mére-Eglise with the famous church and market square where, with the help of the local mayor, we have parking arranged and you can get more photos if you haven't already filled your memory card.










We will spend a few hours here chilling out and having lunch before heading back to Calais.

We hope that members of ClanTT (French Forum) will meet up with us at some point over the weekend but this is yet to be confirmed.

Where possible we have tested, timed, sampled, drunk, munched and organised everything on a dry-run: hotels, ferries, car decals, petrol stops, lunch stops, photo opps, parking, dinner, breakfast and most importantly, some time to chill-out. Your mission is to turn up and enjoy the weekend.

*Itinerary*
Provisional itinerary. Things may change, but we wanted to give you an idea of what we will be up to on OperaTTion Overlord.

Day 1
Meet at (TBA) and apply decals 
Head to Dover ferry terminal - latest check-in at 06:00 (TBC)
09:10 (local time) Arrive at Calais
09:25 Depart Calais and head to Normandy Bridge then Honfleur and coffee.
13:30 Leave Honfleur and arrive at Bayeux hotel for check-in.
16:00 Mini cruise taking in Pegasus Bridge and D-Day beaches
18:00 Arrive back at hotel
19:00 Meet up for drinky-poos
20:00 3-course dinner, prize giving and frolics - more details to follow

Day 2
07:00 - 08:00 Morning grazing
08:00 - 12:15 Along the coast road to Omaha Beach for photos
12:15 - 13:00 Leave Omaha Beach arriving at Sainte-Mére-Eglise for lunch and photos
15:30 - 19:00 Leave Sainte-Mére-Eglise and head back to the ferry
19:00 Ferry check-in for 19:50 departure
20:20 (UK time) Arrive at Dover

*Accommodation*
3* hotel. Two adults can share a room. Rooms have parking, TV and high-speed internet if you have an urgent desire to post your piccies.

*Start/end times*
There may be some mini cruises down to Dover. Anyone looking for one should post a request on this thread and the same applies for the return journey.

We will be leaving Dover on the 07:00 ferry but on the way back we can get an earlier or later ferry if necessary.

*Costs*
We've spent a lot of time researching the routes, hotels and area and we need your commitment in order to secure the best possible package price. Time is short between now and when we must pay in full for the hotel and ferry so we cannot offer an instalment option.

It always seems risky paying for something when you don't personally know the people involved, so in common with other tours we are offering 2 ways to pay.

Firstly PayPal, which is a secure site. Using PayPal you can pay from your bank account or use a credit card. The downside is that the price will be 4% higher to cover the levy PayPal charge for using their service. If you use a credit card then you will be covered in the normal way as with all other card transactions in the event of a default by the organisers.

The second option is via BACS transfer or internet banking directly into a dedicated bank account that we have set up specifically for this event.

As this event is being organised on short notice places are limited and to keep costs down we are only booking double rooms and will need payment in full by September 20th 2009. Spaces are very limited so confirm your interest now to reserve a place.

Prices are as follows:

1. Two people sharing a car and a room *£289* (*+ 4%* if paying via PayPal)

2. Driving on your own but sharing a room with a friend *£235* EACH (*+ 4%* if paying via PayPal)

The price includes the following:
* Souvenir tour decals
* Return ferry crossing
* One night hotel accommodation
* Parking at the hotel
* Dinner in Bayeux (drinks not included)
* Breakfast

*Other costs - These are not included*
Lunch on Sunday 25th October
Toll roads
Honfleur parking
Normandy Bridge Fee
Earlier/later ferry supplement if you change ferries

*Confirm Your Place*
This event is being run by ttrev21 and BaldyMan. We need confirmation that you are coming and whether you are bringing a partner or sharing a room with another driver. If you have any questions then please feel free to PM us. Let us know as soon as possible if you are coming and how you would like to pay then we will contact you with the bank or PayPal details.

*Now for a boring bit - Legal Requirements*
French law states we will need the following:
* Tour decals :lol: 
* Original Driving Licence
* Original V5
* Original Insurance
* Reflector Jackets for every passenger in the car which must be stored in the main passenger compartment and NOT in the boot
* Breakdown triangle
* A GB sticker unless your number plate is the new European style and has GB on it.
* Headlamp Adjustment Adhesive Masks for Lights (if not adjustable Xenon)
* Full set of replacement bulbs

* Fire Extinguisher (recommended)
* First Aid Kit (recommended)
* Passports

Just in case you didn't know, if you have a photo card driving licence it is worth checking to see if it is still valid and that your current address is shown on the licence. These licences have an expiry date on the front shown as item 4a. An expired licence could cost you between 3 and 6 points and a fine of up to £1,000.

*Now for the really boring bit - TERMS AND CONDITIONS (Important)*
By paying you accept the following conditions:
* We do not provide insurance of any kind. You are responsible for arranging your own cover and for all charges incurred together with the repatriation of your vehicle and passengers.
* You must comply with motoring regulations for travel abroad and carry the necessary equipment and documentation.
* Quoted prices are in Sterling (GBP) based on the numbers attending and the prevailing exchange rate therefore final prices may fluctuate. Whilst we will try to minimise price rises, we reserve the right to amend the itinerary and/or price to cover changes. 
* You are responsible for your conduct and that of your passenger.
* Cancellation after the deposit date may result in a total loss of all funds paid.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks like a cool trip Trev... 8)

As well organised and properly planned as ever. Count us in... 

Rich and Lou

x


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Trev...

If we can come in a Merc Diesel.. Count me and Hayley in.. 

we,ll organise the bacon butties again..!!

All the best

Mark..


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

In the words of the dragons "I'm out"

I'm running the Moor Tour on the same dates.

It's disappointing to see that such comprehensive planning does not apparently include the basic nicety of checking whether or not your event clashes with one already in the calendar.

It's not as though the information is very far away - threads in both the Announcements and Stickies parts of this very section show the dates very clearly.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

brittan said:


> It's disappointing to see that such comprehensive planning does not apparently include the basic nicety of checking whether or not your event clashes with one already in the calendar.
> 
> .


Hi brittan

Normally I would agree with you but there were exceptional circumstances this time. We had all arrangements set for the weekend of 3rd October and posted the thread just before the forum suffered server problems.

With the forum being down and a very tight timescale we had to try and arrange new dates for the trip. We were aware of your tour but were unable to secure accommodation for any other date - and yes, we did try. Ultimately we felt that as your thread has been up for 3 months, our trip would have little or no impact on your Moor Tour.

Our sincere apologies for this.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Good luck guys, really wish I could make this one, any excuse to rip up the french countryside! :wink:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice one Rich

Looking forward to having you and Lou along


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

y3putt said:


> Hey Trev...
> 
> If we can come in a Merc Diesel.. Count me and Hayley in..
> 
> ...


Mark and Hayley

You guys are always welcome and if your doing the bacon butties you can come in whatever you like 

Hope they are as good as last time

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Been there the last two years not going back for a third time just yet.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Trev,

Artwork for the decals is ready to rock and roll - 4 hours from brief to finished job - not bad eh? :lol: All vector graphics too... :wink:

You just need to let me know how many you want and I'll get the prices organised...

Cheers buddy

rich


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Rich ,,i just dont know how you can be short of work,,, for your graphics are first class !!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

roddy said:


> Rich ,,i just dont know how you can be short of work,,, for your graphics are first class !!!


Thanks mate... 

I just seem to attract the freebie jobs more than the paying stuff at the moment... :roll:

cheers

rich


----------



## BaldyMan (May 28, 2009)

Thanks a lot Rich, superb artwork from the graphics magician. 

Looking forward to seeing you and the boss on the trip.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

BaldyMan said:


> Thanks a lot Rich, superb artwork from the graphics magician.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you and the boss on the trip.


Cheers Kev. :wink:

Are you going to Ace too? Might try and get there myself but it depends how the boss is... :wink:

Cheers buddy

Rich


----------



## BaldyMan (May 28, 2009)

Guys,

Thanks for the PMs hopefully see some of you down at Ace


----------



## BaldyMan (May 28, 2009)

Hi folks.

Was good to meet many of you at Ace on Monday and thanks for the comments regarding the trip.

A number of you were asking about the hotel so here is a photo to get you in the mood.

Keep the PMs coming!!


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry Guys, I'm out  and the Mascot doesn't have her own passport so you can't take her either [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Have fun, looks like a really good trip [smiley=bigcry.gif]

T ROB T


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

T ROB T said:


> Sorry Guys, I'm out  and the Mascot doesn't have her own passport so you can't take her either [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Have fun, looks like a really good trip [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> T ROB T


No worries mate , thanks for letting us know , hope to see you at another meet and don`t forget to bring the mascot


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Guys, a quick statement.

Please support this trip. Trev is not as well-known on here as some are, but trust me, he does his research and is thoroughly up for the crack. He's also very funny... :lol: Kev, by contrast is even funnier... :wink:

For your information I am nothing to do with the organisation of this trip so if you feel my involvement is holding you back, don't worry - I AM NOT PART OF THE ORGANISING TEAM. I have just designed the logo and I will continue to support Kev and Trev where I can as far as graphics and stuff goes.

These guys deserve a break. Trev put an awful lot of effort into Italy and you can sample his exceptional level of commitment by joining this trip. If you don't, you'll be missing something special...

The guy is a true gent and his mate Kev is the same but slimmer although maybe just a little follicly challenged... :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Guys, a quick statement.
> 
> don't worry - I AM NOT PART OF THE ORGANISING TEAM. :lol:
> 
> ...


    :? .. why should that put anybody off !!!!!.. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

roddy said:


> :? .. why should that put anybody off !!!!!.. :roll: :roll: :roll:


All the fracas with AlpinaiTTalia...

I think a lot of people hold me responsible... :?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > :? .. why should that put anybody off !!!!!.. :roll: :roll: :roll:
> ...


well i for one am looking forward to what you have up your sleeve !!!!!.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

[/quote]
well i for one am looking forward to what you have up your sleeve !!!!!.   [/quote]

Well , while he is checking his sleeves come on the french trip .


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Rich check your emails mate .


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> Hey Rich check your emails mate .


Huh? :roll:

My emails are well and truly checked mate :wink:

You have my email and phone numbers if it's urgent... :wink:

Cheers buddy

rich


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

BUMP.....

As promised Trev i will have San check this out! You got an upto date list, might encourage people! 

As for people sitting on the fence..... Defo go if you can... Be a great chance for a short blast round France!!
Plus check out some hetitage......

*we shall *fight on the beaches,
*we shall* fight on the landing grounds,
*we shall* fight in the fields and in the streets,
*we shall *fight in the hills;
*we shall *never surrender,

  and bu**er me we did


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hey guys

aint been on for a while but this defo sounds like a gd trip, count me, quick blast around france before we lose the sun for another couple of years sounds perfect to me. Give me a chance to do a nice *** run 2 

dave


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice one Dave and hopefully you will be able to join us Nick , keep working on San mate. 

Current list is as follows

ttrev21
Baldyman
Rustyintergerale
y3putt
sTTranger
Hardrhino ?

Looks like Dave might have a couple of Buddy`s who are interested as well ?

After chatting to Dave and Nick at the weekend we were thinking of opening this up to all marques as we have several other cars who are showing an interest .

What do you all think guys ?

Also if need be Guys we can always build in Tobacco Alley towards the end of the weekend for those that want to.

Cheers Trev and Kev


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Hardrhino said:


> BUMP.....
> 
> As promised Trev i will have San check this out! You got an upto date list, might encourage people!


Guys would love to join in but have a wedding that day... :?

Tonnes of laughs on the South Coast/Brighton Cruise earlier in the year.

Jay


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

We have spoken to a lot of people about this tour and it would appear that we have not given people enough forward planning time and the current climate also appears to be an issue . Therefore we have decided to postpone it until next year and would like to thank everybody who has shown an interest and supported this tour ..

The good thing that has come out of this is you have told us of other places that you would like to visit as well and we will post more details of this in the future

Many thanks

Trevor and Kevin


----------

